# Marriage Faurd advise



## miscuser (Apr 5, 2018)

im a non us citizen, but have green card. Im married for 8 months. I suspect my wife married me to get US visa and EAD so she can work in united states. I dont know her before marriage. We never had any phyiscal relationship ever. We dont talk much these days.

What should i do? 

Im not sure she like me or not,


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Well, a lot of these questions should have been answered before you got married.. now that you ARE married, go see a lawyer for your options. 

If she isn't talking to you, or touching you.. then she doesn't like/want you.. its pretty easy assessment


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

miscuser said:


> im a non us citizen, but have green card. Im married for 8 months. I suspect my wife married me to get US visa and EAD so she can work in united states. I dont know her before marriage. We never had any phyiscal relationship ever. We dont talk much these days.
> 
> What should i do?
> 
> Im not sure she like me or not,


if you have not has physical relationship then get an annulment.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You keep posting new threads on the same topic basically. Stick to one thread as you will get better support that way where people can read your story and get the whole picture.

You have already been told that you need to see a lawyer about divorce. Have you seen a lawyer yet?

Is there money to send her back to her home country? She will need to leave.

Here is a link that might answer some of your questions.

https://www.divorceknowledgebase.com/state-divorce-laws/divorce-in-georgia/


----------



## Townes (Jan 31, 2018)

Well if she didn't know you at all, why else would she have married you? Religious tradition or something?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Townes said:


> Well if she didn't know you at all, why else would she have married you? Religious tradition or something?


Yes... his other threads....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...ivorce-advise-am-i-doing-something-worng.html
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...ivorce-advise-am-i-doing-something-worng.html


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Get with a lawyer, as I think that an annulment may well be in order!*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

He needs to check with a lawyer about whether or not an annulment can be obtained in this circumstance. He might be better to just get a no fault divorce. It's quick and easy. He would not need to prove anything... like how does he prove that they have never had sex?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> He needs to check with a lawyer about whether or not an annulment can be obtained in this circumstance. He might be better to just get a no fault divorce. It's quick and easy. He would not need to prove anything... like how does he prove that they have never had sex?


In his shoes, I would be worried about being charged myself. We did not know each other and got married. No your honor, I had no idea!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NobodySpecial said:


> In his shoes, I would be worried about being charged myself. We did not know each other and got married. No your honor, I had no idea!


Charged? Charged with what? 

Had no idea about what?

There are no charges involved with an annulment.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Charged? Charged with what?
> 
> Had no idea about what?
> 
> There are no charges involved with an annulment.


That HE was part of immigration fraud. If she received work authority through marriage, there is an amount of time necessary before divorce.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NobodySpecial said:


> That HE was part of immigration fraud. If she received work authority through marriage, there is an amount of time necessary before divorce.


I did not suggest that he try to get an annulment based on immigration fraud. I mentioned that he could possible do it based on the marriage not being consummated.

On the topic of immigration fraud, the OP has not stated that he participated in immigration fraud. He married expecting a wife who would be a wife. That's not fraud.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> I did not suggest that he try to get an annulment based on immigration fraud. I mentioned that he could possible do it based on the marriage not being consummated.
> 
> On the topic of immigration fraud, the OP has not stated that he participated in immigration fraud. He married expecting a wife who would be a wife. That's not fraud.


That that is the fact on his word does not mean authorities would believe him. I mean I agree he should see a lawyer. I would just bring this up with said lawyer.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NobodySpecial said:


> That that is the fact on his word does not mean authorities would believe him. I mean I agree he should see a lawyer. I would just bring this up with said lawyer.


His best bet is to just get a divorce.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

If a visa or green card is involved I would check with an immigration lawyer to ensure you do it properly. There's some acrobatics involved depending on how far in the process the visa holder is in.


----------

